
H-1B visas: who gets them, where they go - negrit
http://projects.sfchronicle.com/2016/visas/
======
negrit
This is a good article but be aware, LCAs and new H-1B visas are not the same.
For example when a company is renewing the visa of his employee a new LCAs is
submitted.

Same goes when the employee his working for a different worksite or for a
different company. Here are the 6 cases when a LCA needs to submitted:

    
    
      a. New employment 
      b. Continuation of previously approved employment
      c. Change in previously approved employment
      d. New concurrent employment
      e. Change in employer without change with the same employer
      f. Amended petition
    

I made a website to browse through all LCAs and Perms(Green Card) submitted
since 2001 and 2000 for those interested in the subject:
[http://www.jobsintech.io/immigration_companies](http://www.jobsintech.io/immigration_companies)

~~~
MrTonyD
Perhaps 20 years ago I remember reading an article describing how most foreign
workers were no longer using the H1B program - and that Congress had created
new programs (and changed limits on other programs) in order to make the
number of foreign workers look smaller. Those new programs also had different
reporting requirements (so the numbers could be kept better hidden.) Anybody
know the scoop?

